# LG 42LW659S Ton an AV-Receiver Yamaha RX-373V schicken?



## kinnaj93 (1. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich nochmal:

Ich habe mir den AV-Receiver Yamaha RX-373V zugelegt, würde nun gerne wissen, wie genau ich den Ton vom Fernseher (normale Fernsehsender) an meinen Receiver kriege, was ich dafür brauche und wie ich alles zu konfiguieren / anzuschließen ab 

Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen, danke!


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

Der LCD muss dafür das sogenannte ARC (Rückkanal) haben - schau mal in die Anleitung, ob Dein LCD das hat und wenn ja: wie das geht. Schau auch in die Anleitung des Receivers, ob Du auch dort noch was aktivieren/einstellen musst. 

Wenn der LCD das kann: das geht über den HDMI-AUSgang des Receivers, über den ja an sich das Bild zum LCD gesendet wird, wenn Du zB nen Bluray-Player an einem der HDMI-INs des Receiver nutzt. Die ARC-Funktion ist eben genau dafür da, dass Du kein extra Kabel brauchst, um den Ton vom LCD-internen TV-Receiver nutzen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, dass Du den Ton per optischem Kabel vom LCD zum Receiver schickst, zB 1m http://www.amazon.de/WEC-50216-GB-W...=sr_1_3?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1351791865&sr=1-3  teurer muss so ein Kabel nicht sein, außer Du veschiebst TV/AVR sehr oft oder steckst das Kabel oft ab/an. Das mit dem optischen Kabel kannst Du machen, wenn der LCD kein ARC hat oder es andere Dinge gibt, die dabei nicht ganz klappen. Zb hab ich mal gelesen, dass beim Abschalten des LCDs dann auch der AVR ausgeht - ich weiß nicht, ob das zwangsweise so ist, da mein LCD kein ARC kann und ich es daher nicht testen kann. Aber wenn es zwangsweise so sein sollte, würd ICH das gar nicht wollen, da ich oft der Fernseher ausmache, WEIL ich noch Musik per CD-Player hören will


----------



## kinnaj93 (5. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade alles angeschlossen.... Aber nach 2 Stunden rumkonfigurieren will es einfach nicht klappen 

Ich bekomme meinen TV-Ton nicht auf den Receiver  Ich habe schon sämtliche Optionen verstellt, ARC ist an auf Receiver und TV, Lautsprecher funktionieren beim Tontest und ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll...

Ich brauche Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Das müsste an sich klappen... was empfängst Du denn? Also: den Ton von welchem Sender oder so willst Du denn über den Receiver abspielen? Evlt musst Du ARC am LCD nicht nur aktivieren, sondern zusätzlich auch noch im normalen Tonmenü die Boxen des LCDs abschalten oder so was?


----------



## kinnaj93 (6. November 2012)

Ich hab Lautsprecher am LG aus und auch die Verkabelung von Receiver HDMI ARC out nach TV HDMI1 ARC mittels neuem 1.4a Kabel, welches zu 99 % nicht defekt ist!

Also ich möchte TV (RTL, Pro7, kein HD+ etc über Receiver abspielen), habe ARC und HDMI COntrol am Receiver and und auch am TV ist ARC on und TV Lautsprecher aus etc...

Ich verzweifel


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Wenn nix hilft, dann bestell Dir bei amazon einfach wie beschrieben ein günstiges optisches Kabel. Der LCD hat ja sicher einen digitalen optischen Ausgang (Toslink), oder? Damit kannst Du diesen Ausgang mit dem optischen Eingang des Receivers verbinden. 

Schau einfach mal bei amazon nach "Wentronic Toslinkkabel", das gibt es in Längen von 0,5m, 1m und 2m unter 2€ von Anbietern, die über amazon verkaufen. Die versenden das Kabel halt einfach per Luftpolster-Brief, und deutlich teuere Kabel sind halt was stabiler, was aber WENN überhaupt nur eine Rolle spielt, wenn du die Stecker oft abziehst und das Kabel oft bewegst.


----------



## kinnaj93 (6. November 2012)

Ich updatre erstmal die Firmware vom Fernseher und probier noch paar Dinge aus, aber dann werd ich mir wohl ein Kabel holen müssen und hoffen, dass wenigstens das funktioniert


----------



## kinnaj93 (14. November 2012)

Sorry, ich wollte nur nochmal Bescheid geben, dass ich nun alles hinbekommen hab... Es war eine tiefsitzende Funktion namens Simplink, die man erstmal finden und aktivieren musste


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2012)

Ist die Funktion eine vom LCD oder beim AV-Receiver?


----------



## kinnaj93 (14. November 2012)

Vom LG TV


----------

